# Arms out etc..in Ergo??



## canadabear

Hello all..
after a bit of a break in carrying - WAY TOO HOT here in Spain in July and August.. we are back to almost full time carrying :happydance:

LO loves it and gives so many cuddles etc.. but I was wondering about when to start putting his arms up over the top of the carrier???

He is a BIG boy - the size of a two year old, but still when I take his arms out his bum seems to not be all the way down in the carrier.. does that make sense? I think sometimes he would be more comfortable with them out though.

Also, he tends to fall asleep in the carrier, but with arms out flops around a bit. How do you stop this? Even with arms in and the sleep hood on, his head flops around a lot.. I feel really worried about this with him on my back.
So I am still wearing him on the front, but he is very heavy this way. 
Suggestions? 
Do you wear them higher up when on your back? I am struggling a bit with the back carry, arms out and floppy sleepy head..lol :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

Instead of arms out over the top, can you put his arms out of the sides? It's a bit cooler that way and they can still grab for anything interesting (I wouldn't go in expensive shops like that!) but it's more secure.


----------



## lozzy21

He will let you know when he wants his arms out, my LO has an irritating habit of having one arm in and out out which makes it feel wonky. I have a a connecta but you fasten it a lot higher up on your back, the waist belt is right under my boobs when shes on my back.


----------



## canadabear

Rachel_C said:


> Instead of arms out over the top, can you put his arms out of the sides? It's a bit cooler that way and they can still grab for anything interesting (I wouldn't go in expensive shops like that!) but it's more secure.

His arms are out the side already, but sometimes he takes one out over the top.. which is uncomfortable.
I am not sure about carrying him up higher when on the back.. confused about it now..:dohh:
Think I just need to do it more and find a comfortable position for both of us.


----------



## mistyscott

We've got an R&R and when I've back carried LO before he seems to put his arms out, whereas on dh he doesn't. I think I carry him higher on my back but tbh he seems to like it! I was a bit wary when I realised how high he was (and that he could, and did, grab my hair...) but as long as their body is in the carrier I think it's pretty safe. 

As for the floppy head thing...no experience of that one I'm afraid x


----------

